# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  القبض على شاب ومعه بنت جميله بالصوور !!

## المميزة

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
القت الدوريات القبض على مجموعه من الشباب ومعهم فتاة جميلة المظهر 
وطلعت الفتاة اللي معهم كما هي بالصوره التي ستشاهدونها 

7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7



ملاحظه : 

مهلا>>
لا تغادر الموضوع >>
لم تفهم الموضوع بعد ما خفى كان أعظم . 


تصدقون ان هذي الصورة 
هي لولد من أبناء المسلمين يتشبه بالنساء !! 

لكنه حاط مكياج ومستشور شعره وحاقن صدره بسيليكون 

تصدقون ان هذا ولد ؟؟؟ 
هذا هو الغزو الفكري !! 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. 
والله دنيا العجب في هذا الزمان .........

تحياتي*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ههههههههههه
وللهـ شكله يضحــــــــــــكـ ..
بس ولله ما يستاهل إن أحد يقول عنه انهـ واحد من المسلمين ..
يلا الله يهديه ..
يسلموو خيتووو

----------


## المميزة

يسلمو عالمرور خيتووووو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ويييييييييييع
الحمد لله والشكر على نعمة العقل
لوع كبدي الله يلوع كبده

----------


## نور الهدى

متى بنخلص من هالبلاوي 

والله بلوى 

الله المعين

----------


## حموووودي

_اسنغفر الله العلي العظيم 


الله يلعنهم جميعا 



_

----------


## الــــنـــاري

ههههههههههههههه
الصورة راواني وياه واحد من قبل وقال انه ولد
وستغربت انك تقول بنت خخخخ
بس طلع زي ماقال صحيح انا شككت في كلامه بس كل شي يصير في هذا الزمن اللهم يامجري
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههه شاف شكله من حق يقولوا عنه جميلة 
مثواهم النار 
مشكورة خيتو على الطرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*استغفر الله العلي العظيم...*
*مشكورة على الطرح..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وع اصلا هذا ما ينقال عنه رجال

وين الرجولة وينه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

يخلع ولله الحمد
يزول الجبد
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## w_alwaheed

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دموع جارفه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكوره اختي على الموضوع بس ويش نقول وين راحت الرجوله بس 
لاحول الله ولا قوة اللهم احفظ شبابنا
تفبلي مروري اختكي.....

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه غبااء بجد 
وويع والله ماايسوى حتى الربع اللي في جيبي الحين 
هههه
الله ينعم عليه بالعقل

----------


## سيناريو

*يادافع البلا* 

*أقل شيء أقدر أقوله اسمحوا ليي*
*انه صايع وبايع عمره*
*الله يهديه ويهدي امثاله*
*يسلمووو*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو على الرد منورين الصفحة

----------


## جورجي

طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعو  ن ياخذة ان شاء الله :evil:  
سود الله وجهه لعنة الله علية سد نفسي لوع الله شبدة  :mesb: 
و شبد الي وياه اني بس امبا اعرف هل الاشكال وش في 
مخهم غلط :ranting:  المفروض اي واحد شذي على طول مستشفى الامراض العقلية  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket:  :rocket: 
 :signthankspin:

----------


## الأميرة الصغيره

ويييييييييييييييييييييييع هذا الحين يقول عنه " جميله " 

أصلاً الجمال يشوفه ينحااااااااااااااش 

ويش هالأشكال الله يكفينا شرهم وشر إلي علمهم إن شاااااااااااء الله

ياااااارب لا تبلانا
والله يهديهم ويهدي الجميع

----------


## قاهر الاميرة

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم اللهم احفظ شبابنا  اختكي هناك الكثير من هذه الاشكال في بلادنا في هذه الايام
وهذا هو التشبه بالنساء والعياذ بالله 
تقبلي مروري

----------


## khozam

والله مسكين
الله يرد له عقلة

----------


## المميزة

يسلمو عالمرور منورين الصفحة

----------


## أكبر

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## solav

استغفر الله ايغثي الكبد
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو طارق

*الله يستر وينجينا من الاعظم* 

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم* 

*هذه هي  الثقافة الغربية  وصادراتها لنا*

----------


## كبرياء

*حااف حواجبهـ بـعد ..* 

*خخخ << إذا يقولو لك مسوي لصدره سيلكون ما بيحف الحواجب خخخخخ*

*وين أهلهـ عنه هذا .؟.* 

*مايفهم ؟؟!! وش هالغباء قال جميل قال وععععععععععععععع*

*يسلموو على الطرح ..* 

*وععع عليه << مقهورهـ من المنظر* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------

